# Port Wine Cheese balls



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

HELP! I need a soft cheese (I make the lemon juice farmers cheese) recipe that takes port wine or burbon. I want to make it for our Vets office for X-mas for helping out so much after the dog attack.
Thanks in advance! Tam


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Tam, Here's how I make my soft cheese. Since I do pasteurize, the key I have found is cooling the milk to the perfect temp for the culture to work and that is around 88 - 90 degrees. I do work in larger batches of 4 gallons and use 1/4 tsp of M100 culture for my chevre. You would use 1/8 tsp. of culture and 3 drops of rennet in cold water for a gallon of milk. For the chevre, I add the culture and drops of rennet in water to the milk when it has cooled to the optimum temp. I allow the culture to melt into the milk, just resting on the surface, add the rennet and water and stir 3 - 4 times from the bottom of the pot. Cover and set in an even temperatured environment for 12 - 15 hrs. not too hot or too cool. After the culturing, you will lift the pot lid and smell wonderfully cultured milk and it will look like yogurt and have a light layer of whey floating over the top of the curd. I do try to drain off some of the whey without having the curd break and then I use a wisk to cut up the curd. I use old sheeting, washed and bleached of course to drain the curd and hang the bags for 8 - 10 hrs or until you find it to be the right consistency for you. Before, I work the chevre, I let it cool, covered in the refrigerator for 2 -3 hrs. The chevre freezes very well in air tight packaging and stores frozen for a minimum of 2 months. I freeze both my 5 oz logs and 1 lb packages ( for restaurants) with never a complaint over dryness, texture or flavor. Good Luck. Get your cultures from Cathy at Dairy Connection.com! Jennifer


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If I were to make this I would flavor my cream cheese (what ever recipe with the port wine then also grind up cheddar (which for me would have to be storebought) and mix the two together with some nuts and make my log or balls.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats what I'm going to do. I was able to get a recipe.
Today I have made a Garlic Pepper Bacon and chive spread. Its delicious.
Fresh cooked bacon, fresh chives from the garden, pepper, and garlic.
Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds yummy


----------

